# Vespa Velutina ou Asiática?!



## vamm (29 Mai 2015 às 11:30)

Não sei se é o local adequado, mas cá vai.

Ontem aconteceu-me algo que normalmente é só com abelhas ou vespas normais. Desta vez, para terem a noção, achei que era um pássaro!
Ia no carro, numa recta, nem ia muito depressa, e ouvi grande pancada na janela do meu lado, que estava meio aberta. Primeiro pensei que tinha sido um pássaro, mas não vi nada no espelho. Até que vejo qualquer coisa no vidro de trás e até pensei que fosse um escaravelho, porque era preto. Encostei, fui abrir a porta da bagageira, quando vejo pelo vidro uma coisa que nunca tinha visto e nem sabia que havia cá em baixo. Fiquei realmente parva e assustada com o animal. Abri a porta, ela saiu e nunca mais a vi.
Quando cheguei a casa, falei com o meu pai, disse que o animal era preto e com 2 ou 3 riscas amarelas e ele disse que não era uma taranta (abelha/vespa/wtv), que para o tamanho, forma e cor que eu dizia não podia ser. Fiz uma pesquisa e aquilo que eu vi, era isto da foto:







Mais alguém já viu esta criatura?


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2015 às 11:53)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é o local adequado, mas cá vai.
> 
> Ontem aconteceu-me algo que normalmente é só com abelhas ou vespas normais. Desta vez, para terem a noção, achei que era um pássaro!
> Ia no carro, numa recta, nem ia muito depressa, e ouvi grande pancada na janela do meu lado, que estava meio aberta. Primeiro pensei que tinha sido um pássaro, mas não vi nada no espelho. Até que vejo qualquer coisa no vidro de trás e até pensei que fosse um escaravelho, porque era preto. Encostei, fui abrir a porta da bagageira, quando vejo pelo viro uma coisa que nunca tinha visto e nem sabia que havia cá em baixo. Fiquei realmente parva e assustada com o animal. Abri a porta, ela saiu e nunca mais a vi.
> ...




Aqui devem saber responder-te convenientemente:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/osamigosdasabelhas/?fref=nf


E se forem asiáticas, em princípio as autoridades terão que ser contatadas.

Mas creio que só com fotos ou com uma identificação segura é que algo poderá ser feito.


----------



## boneli (30 Mai 2015 às 09:32)

Esses bichinhos segundo sei, entraram na Península Ibérica pelo porto de Vigo. Infelizmente aqui na minha zona já são aos magotes.

Começaram pelo distrito de Viana e aos poucos vão se espalhando.  O ano passado encontrei a uns 20 metros de minha casa um enxame desses, que é fácil de identificar pela sua peculiaridade.

Se virem dessas abelhas não vale de muito contactarem as autoridades. Convém é encontrar o enxame para ser destruído. Atenção que são muito agressivas.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2015 às 10:37)

Ontem uma amiga minha no facebook postou uma foto de uma vespa, que diz ter 6cm de comprimento e poderá ser uma vespa asiática gigante, a foto foi da zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros, distrito de Bragança.


----------



## PauloSR (30 Mai 2015 às 11:04)

Uma praga no passado verão por esta zona. Este ano ainda não vi nada por aqui


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2015 às 11:15)

boneli disse:


> Esses bichinhos segundo sei, entraram na Península Ibérica pelo porto de Vigo. Infelizmente aqui na minha zona já são aos magotes.
> 
> Começaram pelo distrito de Viana e aos poucos vão se espalhando.  O ano passado encontrei a uns 20 metros de minha casa um enxame desses, que é fácil de identificar pela sua peculiaridade.
> 
> Se virem dessas abelhas não vale de muito contactarem as autoridades. Convém é encontrar o enxame para ser destruído. Atenção que são muito agressivas.



As autoridades é que têm serviços especializados no combate a enxames destas vespas.

No Facebook (amigos das abelhas), existe também um senhor que indica como se faz.

Não deve ser uma brincadeira lidar com enxames de vespas gigantes e agressivas.

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...de-vespa-asiatica-em-viana-do-castelo-1607407

http://www.drapn.min-agricultura.pt/drapn/VESPA_VELUTINA_Plano_FINAL.pdf


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2015 às 11:39)

belem disse:


> As autoridades é que têm serviços especializados no combate a enxames destas vespas.
> 
> No Facebook (amigos das abelhas), existe também um senhor que indica como se faz.
> 
> ...



Consta que em caso de aproximação do ninho com movimentos bruscos pode ser desencadeado um ataque massivo de todo o enxame, que por vezes perseguem quem as perturbou até 500 metros de distância do ninho.

Nunca vi nem ninhos nem exemplares desta espécie até ao momento, mas tenho estado atento.


----------



## vamm (30 Mai 2015 às 12:16)

Não é difícil ver um bicho destes, não são nada pequenos. Imagino encontrar o enxame... era caso para fugir a sete pés!


----------



## james (30 Mai 2015 às 13:19)

As vespas , mesmo as as européias São bastantes agressivas .

Mas estas parecem ser bastantes mais .

E , aparentemente , e no Minho onde elas se sentem melhor , o seu crescimento tem multiplicado .


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2015 às 13:27)

o problema é que as europeias são menos de metade do tamanho das asiáticas, e estão em equilíbrio biológico com as abelhas, pois as abelhas sabem defender-se delas, tal como as abelhas asiaticas se ssabem defender das vespa velutina


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mai 2015 às 14:32)

Por acaso por cá são demasiado vulgares. Ainda ontem passou uma por mim que mais parecia um avião com aquele zumbido.

Já me entraram três em casa este ano.


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2015 às 15:09)

até ao momento não foram reportados casos de ninhos de vespa asiática abaixo do rio mondego. Essa espécie invasora está aparentemente bem adaptada ao clima temperado atlántico mas vai encontrar dificuldades à medida que avança para sul. Os verões grandes, o calor e o tempo seco serão quase proibitivos.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

o Alentejo e o algarve podem estar a salvo, pelo menos alguns locais o litoral será a expecção, elas morrem quando a temperatura atinge um certo valor, do que sei é essa mesma a estratégia das abelhas asiáticas, cobrem as invasoras e aumentam a temperatura com as abelhas suportam 2 ou 3 ºc a mais a vespa morre, acho que a temperatura é pelos 40 e picos o que já foi atingido este ano no Alentejo


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2015 às 15:26)

vejam o anexo deste pdf, página 39. Por ser em Odemira acho muito dificil ser uma vespa asiática. 

http://www.drapn.min-agricultura.pt/drapn/VESPA_VELUTINA_Plano_FINAL.pdf


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2015 às 15:27)

a temperatura e também o alimento... a primavera aqui a sul é mais pequena e mais cedo. Neste momento já não há flores no campo.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 16:11)

vamm disse:


> Não é difícil ver um bicho destes, não são nada pequenos. Imagino encontrar o enxame... era caso para fugir a sete pés!



1º referenciar a situação do ninho/enxame;
2º fotografar se possível sem se aproximar (gestos lentos);
3º afastar-se devagar pelo mesmo caminho, nada de correr!


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2015 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> 1º referenciar a situação do ninho/enxame;
> 2º fotografar se possível sem se aproximar (gestos lentos);
> 3º afastar-se devagar pelo mesmo caminho, nada de correr!



Correr é a pior coisa que se pode fazer, e isto é válido para abelhas e vespas europeias também, e em caso de uma picada isolada nas proximidades de uma vespeiro/colmeia nunca entrar em pânico e começar a esbracejar, pode provocar uma ataque muito pior.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2015 às 16:26)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é o local adequado, mas cá vai.
> 
> Ontem aconteceu-me algo que normalmente é só com abelhas ou vespas normais. Desta vez, para terem a noção, achei que era um pássaro!
> Ia no carro, numa recta, nem ia muito depressa, e ouvi grande pancada na janela do meu lado, que estava meio aberta. Primeiro pensei que tinha sido um pássaro, mas não vi nada no espelho. Até que vejo qualquer coisa no vidro de trás e até pensei que fosse um escaravelho, porque era preto. Encostei, fui abrir a porta da bagageira, quando vejo pelo vidro uma coisa que nunca tinha visto e nem sabia que havia cá em baixo. Fiquei realmente parva e assustada com o animal. Abri a porta, ela saiu e nunca mais a vi.
> ...





Agreste disse:


> http://www.drapn.min-agricultura.pt/drapn/VESPA_VELUTINA_Plano_FINAL.pdf





Retirei dessa publicação estas imagens para ser mais fácil a identificação:


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2015 às 20:19)

não deve ter sido uma vespa asiática... o pdf na pag 39 fala em outras vespas até de dimensões maiores e que são relativamente comuns.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2015 às 21:17)

É um pouco off topic, mas já se cruzaram alguma vez com este bicharoco? Este ano já me cruzei bastante vezes, e são bem maiores que a vespa asiática só que são mais raros de se avistar do que qualquer outra abelha/vespa. Eles são perigosos? Assustadores são porque são enormes, se bem que acho que no vídeo nem parece tão grande.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

1337 disse:


> É um pouco off topic, mas já se cruzaram alguma vez com este bicharoco? Este ano já me cruzei bastante vezes, e são bem maiores que a vespa asiática só que são mais raros de se avistar do que qualquer outra abelha/vespa. Eles são perigosos? Assustadores são porque são enormes, se bem que acho que no vídeo nem parece tão grande.



Ainda hoje de manha, aqui na minhas flores, vi esse abelhão, mas já foi a 2ª vez que me cruzei com ele, e já me tinha perguntado a mim mesmo que espécie seria, e o seu nome. Ele faz um barulho, a vibração das assas que se consegue ouvir a alguns metros, e também ele é visivel em pleno voo, desde que levanta da planta. Tinha-o avistado á cerca de 1 mes talvez, e aqui a poucos metros de onde o vi hoje outra vez.
Agora falando a respeito do titulo do tópico, nunca avistei por aqui essas especie da abelha asiática, e ainda bem, porque essa é mais um das pragas, que veio para o nosso país assim como o escaravelho da palmeira e outras, que só prejudicam, a nossa abelha do mel, que tão saboroso que ele é.
Aqui só vejo aquelas abelhas que fazem aqueles vespeiros nos buracos dos tijolos, mas sao sempre de pequena dimensao.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2015 às 22:19)

são inofensivos para as abelhas, mas atenção a picada dói com o c*****o e não estou a brincar já fui mordido em miudo e foi uma coisa que nunca esqueci uma picada de abelha é um beliscão desse abelhão é um pontapé onde ca sabemos , ps esses dos tijolos são vespeiro mas não são abelhas que os fazem são vespas nativas e não se aproxime muito pois elas não gostam


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2015 às 22:54)

MSantos disse:


> Correr é a pior coisa que se pode fazer, e isto é válido para abelhas e vespas europeias também, e em caso de um picada isolada nas proximidades de uma vespeiro/colmeia nunca entrar em pânico e começar a esbracejar, pode provocar uma ataque muito pior.



Podes crer que correr é a pior coisa e falo por experiência própria. Quando era puto, com uns 12/13 anos fui de bicicleta ao Pego do Inferno, para lá tudo numa boa estavam a tirar o mel das colmeias, quando vinha para cá, apanhei com o camião que levava o mel em cima, esquece lá isso, começaram-me a atacar fui abanar as orelhas ui foi uma festa, lixei-me para a bicicleta e desato a correr fiquei com o pescoço parecia que tinha papeira. Salvação foi o gajo do camião, ver e deitou o produto para afugentar elas, mas em corrida de velocidade garanto-te que corri mais depressa que o Obikwelu.  Desde daí, que eu e as abelhas criámos um afastamento total, quando mais distantes melhor.


----------



## Minho (30 Mai 2015 às 23:54)

1337 disse:


> É um pouco off topic, mas já se cruzaram alguma vez com este bicharoco? Este ano já me cruzei bastante vezes, e são bem maiores que a vespa asiática só que são mais raros de se avistar do que qualquer outra abelha/vespa. Eles são perigosos? Assustadores são porque são enormes, se bem que acho que no vídeo nem parece tão grande.



Penso que se trata da abelha carpinteira. Lembro-me de puto que a flor de predileção dessas abelhas eram as ervilhas de cheiro, não falhava, estavam lá sempre.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_carpenter_bee
http://www.pestplus.pt/abelhas--vespas.html


----------



## vamm (1 Jun 2015 às 12:36)

Consultei o grupo que me foi mostrado aqui, a opinião deles aponta para uma *vespa mamute* ou para uma *Sphecius Speciosus*. O certo é que a dita cuja que vi, era grande, tinha a cabeça preta e o rabo com as manchinhas amarelas, o que bate certo com a vespa mamute que realmente existe em Portugal (mas eu nunca tinha visto!).


----------



## keipha (26 Ago 2017 às 11:27)

Será que isto é vespa asiática? Não me recordo assim de vespas tão grandes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (26 Ago 2017 às 11:54)

essa ao que me dá para ver é a vespa asiática, as fotos não são grande coisa mas, dá para ver que as patas  têm duas cores e o abdómen é quase todo negro. E sim existem vespas endémicas grandes, a vespa cabro que muitas vezes é confundida com a asiática  é maior que a asiática. Mas a nossa vespa cabro é mais clara e com mais zonas amarelas e as patas são de uma só cor. A vespa das fotos tem as patas de duas cores escuro perto do corpo e amarelas nas pontas


----------



## keipha (26 Ago 2017 às 12:04)

camrov8 disse:


> essa ao que me dá para ver é a vespa asiática, as fotos não são grande coisa mas, dá para ver que as patas  têm duas cores e o abdómen é quase todo negro. E sim existem vespas endémicas grandes, a vespa cabro que muitas vezes é confundida com a asiática  é maior que a asiática. Mas a nossa vespa cabro é mais clara e com mais zonas amarelas e as patas são de uma só cor. A vespa das fotos tem as patas de duas cores escuro perto do corpo e amarelas nas pontas


É isso mesmo. Tem duas cores nas patas. As pontas são amarelas. Neste limpa garrafas andam vespas asiaticas, abelhas e uns abelhoes grandes. Que autoridades  devo informar? Deve haver ninho perto.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2017 às 12:22)

A limpa garrafas, ou Callistemon, é uma árvore que atrai uma imensidão de todo o tipo de polinizadores.
Pode informar atraves do http://www.sosvespa.pt/web, que é uma aplicação onde pode se registar, e ver no mapa de Portugal, a localização exacta dos seus ninhos.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2017 às 01:43)

keipha disse:


> Será que isto é vespa asiática? Não me recordo assim de vespas tão grandes.Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



Efetivamente parecem ser vespas asiáticas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Ago 2017 às 10:25)

Acabei de apanhar uma em Oliveira de Azeméis.
Fez o favor de entrar pela janela durante o pequeno almoço. 
E eu tratei-lhe da saúde!



















Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (27 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

essa é asiática, já cá estão bem instaladas na zona mais ainda não vi ninhos, mas são comuns no meu jardim, em especial quando os pulgões atacam em força


----------



## JTavares (27 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

É impossível controlar ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2017 às 22:03)

*OURÉM | VESPA ASIÁTICA IDENTIFICADA NO CONCELHO*

Foi detetada, pela primeira vez, a presença de Vespa Asiática (vespa velutina) no concelho de Ourém, sob a forma de um ninho que, após confirmação, foi eliminado, conforme as directrizes expressas no Plano de Ação para a Vigilância e Controlo da Vespa velutina, refere informação municipal.

“A Vespa Asiática é uma espécie exótica invasora, predadora de abelhas e altamente prejudicial para a produção de mel, agricultura e ecossistema em geral. Porém, “não é fonte de transmissão de nenhuma doença” e “não é considerada mais perigosa para seres humanos que a vespa europeia” segundo o Instituto Nacional de Investigação Agrária e Veterinária e a Direção Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária, pelo que não há razão para alarme”, destaca o alerta do município.

http://www.mediotejo.net/ourem-vespa-asiatica-identificada-no-concelho/


----------



## rodrigo.dias (1 Out 2017 às 23:14)

Boa noite,
Alguém me sabe dizer que inseto é este? Esta semana ao início da noite entrou um para dentro de casa, e hoje novamente ao cair da noite estavam dois às "cabeçadas" no vidro da porta de minha casa! Será vespa asiatica!?
Na foto não parece mas eles têm cerca de 3 cm.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/D3jQ0vXujQfhaMh73

Obrigado


----------



## belem (1 Out 2017 às 23:33)

Vespa cabro, parece-me.


----------

